

Rolling with Rails 2.1 - The First Full Tutorial - Part 2 - akitaonrails
http://www.akitaonrails.com/2008/5/26/rolling-with-rails-2-1-the-first-full-tutorial-part-2

======
jpeterson
The parent link is broken. Should point here:
[http://www.akitaonrails.com/2008/5/26/rolling-with-
rails-2-1...](http://www.akitaonrails.com/2008/5/26/rolling-with-
rails-2-1-the-first-full-tutorial-part-2)

~~~
raju
And the link to part 1 on Akita's blog is broken. Here it is...
[http://www.akitaonrails.com/2008/5/25/rolling-with-
rails-2-1...](http://www.akitaonrails.com/2008/5/25/rolling-with-
rails-2-1-the-first-full-tutorial-part-1)

[Update - Never mind. It just errored out on me for some reason. I apologize]

